# Mooey the Imaginary Boer X



## PiccoloGoat

Since I can't have a REAL goat, why not have an imaginary one? :wink:

Mooey looking at me!









(I edited her eyes so this pic just has plain eyes... All pics from now on have goats eyes )

Pregnant Pics









Hope you like her


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

LoL! That's funny...you should make a whole imaginary herd!


----------



## toth boer goats

very nice imaginary goat in deed.... :shades:


----------



## Coraxfeather

LOL OMG the most beautiful goat around


----------



## kelebek

Nice way to think of life! Love it~


----------



## FarmGirl18

Oh that's great!! Mooey is so cute!


----------



## liz

Would you look at that! Perfect little goatie too....long and deep in the barrel....she'd definately hide quite a few kids in there!


----------



## capriola-nd

That's too funny!!  I like Mooey, what a pretty girl!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

hahaha... funny, really nice!  But . . .do boers have 4 teats? X)


----------



## KW Farms

So cute Piccolo!

Sonrise: Yes, boers can have 4 teats. I've seen them before and think it's pretty neat!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Does anyone have a picture? I would definitely like to see that . . .never knew a goat could have 4 teats . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I thought any animal that can have 4 babies has 4 teats :ROFL: 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## deenak

Your vet bills and feed store bill will be very economical with Mooey!


----------



## lesserweevil

ooh Pappy - want to breed Mooey to my buck? He's a paint Boer X... not quite sure what he's bred to - AMAZING conformation :wink:

oh wait... isnt Mooey pregnant already? Maybe to one of your OTHER does *gurgles*










such a handsome boy *runs as fast as can*


----------



## toth boer goats

> do boers have 4 teats?


 yes they do ..  ...just recently has the American Boer Goat Association....change the breed standard from 1x1 ...to 2x2 clean....the number of functional teats not to exceed two per side.
It took a very long time for the association to recognize that having 2x2 working teats (clean)will benefit everyone.......when a doe has 1x1 teats and has triplets ........there is always one that has to fight against another kid to eat or doesn't get enough....supplement bottle feeding has to be done in some of those cases.... :wink:

you do not want fish teats...they must be separate..."Clean"


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ohh yeah Weevil he is just so handsome :ROFL: 

Maybe next year aye?


----------



## keren

Lesserweevil, I'm not sure your buck has the necessary equipment to do the job ...


----------



## lesserweevil

yeah I knooow but I didnt want to make the picture too explicit did I? Paint-art goat-porn??? :ROFL: 

I should've put his leg slightly further forward... or a black box saying "CENSORED" ??? :ROFL:


----------



## keren

I'm thinkin there's something missing in the middle too ...

lol I think the censored boxes are a good idea!

Whats funny is that we got this guy to make a business card holder with a Boer buck on it, well lets just say I think he's a very masculine looking wether :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil

ok FINE when I get home from work I'll add black censored boxes :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## keren

:ROFL: I love this thread!

I have an exam tomorrow ... and have been studying for the last 15 + hours ... and I really should go to bed but I am going to go to Paint and get myself a new goat! I cant help myself ...


----------



## keren

Here she is, my newest goat, a Golden Guernsey (although I am a little suspicious that she may have some lamancha in her background). I dont think the previous owner did a very good job trimming her feet.










Her name is ... Goldilocks 

She is currently lactating and I am looking for a buck to breed her to. Pity you are so far away Weevil, I would love a stud service from such an outstanding buck.

Piccolo, we will have to get Mooey and Goldy together for a play date one day.

 Okay, now I am going to apologise for my lack of paint skills and also lack of sanity (blame the agribusiness exam)


----------



## lesserweevil

no no no no, my buck is a SPESHUL buck! He can travel along phone cables at the speed of light - so I'm sure he'd be happy to breed your doe


----------



## lesserweevil

ok here's the redone version of my buck!










oh yeah and I guess he needs a name :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## Crissa

oooooo I so have to do one too! Give me a couple of minutes! :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18

LOL ya'll are SO funny!! :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wow~~!!! love the tongue sticking out!


----------



## FarmGirl18

Anybody have any idea what breed my doe "Mammy" is? I'm thinking she'd cross real nice with Lesserweevil's buck.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

This is dipstick . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers

umm this is thors digital version.... thought i'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Nice buck, Katrina! Dipstick originally started out as a nigerian dwarf. . . but when I was done she looked so much like a dog. . .and still does . . . :ROFL: . . .that I decided to change the ears . .. and now I don't know what she is . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers

thank you sonrise!


----------



## Crissa

Okay here's my Nubian! (thought that we had some nice boers, but we need some dairy!)

Fable!!!


----------



## keren

Fable is gorgeous! But I dont think she's the only Nuby here ...


----------



## FarmGirl18

Fable is really pretty Crissa!!


----------



## creaturesall

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> ...you should make a whole imaginary herd!


and best of all . . . "Imaginary Chores!"


----------



## enjoytheride

You guys are too funny- all I ever have with my goats is imaginary profits. :ROFL: 
But those are some really nice drawings.


----------



## FarmGirl18

enjoytheride said:


> You guys are too funny- all I ever have with my goats is imaginary profits.


LOL don't we all!! :ROFL:


----------



## SDK

haha crissa, i made a fellow dairy doe for fable.. her name is helga.. the toggenburg


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Oh great i started a "thing"

this is too funny :ROFL: 

And anyone can breed mooey she stands for anyone
Goat version of a hooker :roll:


----------



## Amos

XD I decided to join the fun, so I made a Nubian doe, that I'll name Rhiannon.

 
Ok, so I went a little crazy on the tree.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You are all so good at drawing goats!! :clap:


----------



## lesserweevil

PiccoloGoat said:


> And anyone can breed mooey she stands for anyone
> Goat version of a hooker :roll:


HAHAHAHAHA :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil

well if my buck breeds anyone's doe, bags I an imaginary doe kid  

And Pappy, did you get my PM about chat? 

LW


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Oh yes i did thanks Ill check it out later been busy with school sorry


----------



## goathappy

OMG I'm laughing so hard right now, you guys are great :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone's art work is excellent...great job ....  
and now there is a whole herd........ if we put them together...

Oh ............you all are to much....I love it.. :ROFL:


----------



## keren

Okay, currently taking registrations is the IIGA - International Imaginary Goat Association. 

We register all breeds of imaginary goats. 

Send in your animal's pedigree information and a photo and get registered today!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Okay, currently taking registrations is the IIGA - International Imaginary Goat Association.
> 
> We register all breeds of imaginary goats.
> 
> Send in your animal's pedigree information and a photo and get registered today!


 :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa

keren said:


> Fable is gorgeous! But I dont think she's the only Nuby here ...


lol Thanks! (now if I could only ACTUALLY get a black spotted nuby) :roll:


----------



## nancy d

You guys are nuts! How do you do the drawings & post them I want to play too!!


----------



## FarmGirl18

You can do the drawings on Microsoft Paint, and then just post it like you do a picture.


----------



## creaturesall

*A uniquely Canadian breed*


----------



## toth boer goats

> A uniquely Canadian breed


 :shades: wow .... :shocked: .... :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Bob! Bob make me one with stripes!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18

Oh my goodness, Bob!! That thing is hilarious!! :shocked:


----------



## creaturesall

Sonrise Farm said:


> make me one with stripes!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Odd you should ask.








Here is *Bad Wether's* Sire


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:drool: i want one! lol! how'd you do that?


----------



## toth boer goats

wow .........a goat ...I think... :? .......with the Rhino virus..LOL :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd

This is too funny!!! :ROFL: Love everyone's artwork, looks awesome!!!


----------

